# Inshore Guide Question



## Perchguy (Apr 12, 2012)

Planning a trip to Panama City and wondering if anyone know of an Inshore guide that can take out a group of 5. It would be my wife and I along with our 3 kids (ages 8, 10, and 13). Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

This guy can do it!!! http://www.fishpcbeach.com/ Wade is my Redfish tournament partner and a great fisherman. He has 2 boats and can take you either inshore, near shore, or offshore.:thumbsup:


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

My partner.....Capt. Chris Wiwi....www.doublewcharters.com ...


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

If your wanting to fish nearshore, Snapper season is right around the corner. I have a 28 ft Cape Horn with a porta potty on board for the ladies. I run 4 hr to 10 hr trips...www.reeladdictioncharters.net ...Capt. Mick


----------

